# Welches Beckhoff SPS für Gebäudeautomatisierung



## HolgerM (21 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

welche Beckhoff SPS (CX...) würdet ihr für die Gebäudeautomatisierung empfehlen?

Verarbeitet werden müssen ca. 60 Ein- und 60 Ausgänge. In zwei weiteren Unterverteilungen soll jeweils ein BK9000 zum Einsatz kommen. Diese sollen natürlich auch durch die CX in der Hauptverteilung gesteuert werden.
Für die Visualisierung soll die SPS als Webserver dienen. Die Darstellung der Visualisierung soll über Tablets und/oder PanelPCs mit HTML5 realisiert werden. Hier bräuchte ich den ADS Webservice von Twincat2, oder?

Weiterhin noch eine Frage zum Thema USV. Das Gebäude soll in ca. 2 Jahren mit einem Notstromdiesel ausgestattet werden. Welche USV wäre da zu empfehlen, die die Anlaufzeit des Diesels überbrücken kann. Reicht da eine Kapazitive USV oder sollte da auf die USV mit externer Batterieversorgung zurückgegriffen werden. Sollte man hier dann die Beckhoff USV verwenden, oder lieber auf eine externe USV für die 24V Versorgung setzen?

Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## Irek (21 Oktober 2013)

@HolgerM

ich wuerde erst Hilfe vom Beckhoff holen, am besten Niederlassung in Moers anrufen.
Da jeden Tag Neuentwicklungen moeglich sind, ist eine Hilfestellung vom Hersteller immer noch das Beste.

Irek


----------



## Licht9885 (23 Oktober 2013)

Hallo

als USV würde ich dir die von Weidmüller empfehlen super im Preis und die Akkus drin sind standartbauteile also kein Problem selbst nach 10 jahren noch neue Akkus zu bekommen bei allen anderen Fragen würde ich dir auch Beckhoff empfehlen.

Als kleiner Tip der CX 9020 hat eine 1 sek USV drin um im Fall der Fälle die Daten zu sichern die drauf sind.


----------



## HolgerM (23 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Die CX9020 ist denke ich genau das was wir brauchen. Auch preislich denke ich liegt die noch im Rahmen.
Reicht diese 1 Sekunden USV um das SPS Programm zu beenden und sinnvoll herunter zu fahren? Also so, dass die Persistent Variablen noch auf der Flash Karte gespeichert werden?
Als Langzeit USV werde ich wohl einfach die 24V mit einer Hutschienen USV und separater Batterie sichern. (Auch die Rauchmelderversorgung)


----------



## Licht9885 (23 Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube die usv ist nur dafür gedacht die persistenten Daten wegzuschreiben aber da kann dir beckhoff genauere Infos drüber geben


----------



## HolgerM (23 Oktober 2013)

Wunderbar. Das würde ja reichen. Allerdings finde ich in den Unterlagen zum CX9020 keine Informationen über 1s USVs.


----------



## Irek (23 Oktober 2013)

Hi,

CX9020 = NOVRAM 128 kB
CX8090 = 1s USV (1 MB peresistente Daten)


----------

